# Australian Cities



## Shado (Apr 16, 2003)

PrinzPaulEugen said:


> Hey, did anyone see the amazing shots on the tv of lightning hitting Q1 last night (24 October). Awesome if anyone can add a still of one of them to the forum.


Found this one hanging around the forums:









Another couple of Brisbane because I can't help it (mine):

July:


Saturday night:


----------



## goldcoaster12 (Aug 28, 2005)

Bendigo: Population: 84,000


----------



## goldcoaster12 (Aug 28, 2005)

Newcastle: Population: 470,000






















Photos: Brendan Gregg


----------



## goldcoaster12 (Aug 28, 2005)

Mackay: Population: 75,000


----------



## goldcoaster12 (Aug 28, 2005)

Sunshine Coast - Not sure on population - 150,000+ maybe

















Originally posted by Grantus, all credit goes to him


----------



## Perth4life3 (Nov 14, 2004)

awesome thread goldcoaster!!!


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes - great thread. I like how the smaller cities are represented. We need to here more about our smaller cities.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

wow....all cities are in your hand


----------



## demanjo (Dec 9, 2003)

Port Macquarie
4.5hrs north of sydney via pacific highway.
Population: 50'000

My hometown


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

MARVELLOUS!!!


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

ANyone got any pictures of central coast.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Can anybody lend me some thousand euros?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::bash::bash:


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

love this shot of melbourne


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Melbourne Docklands












from Realestate.com.au


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*NOTE TO ALL THREADS:*

Thanks to everyone who is crediting the photos they post, or at least saying they are taken from various internet sources! However, there remain a number of people who are not doing so.* Perhaps deleting completely unreferenced entries might be the only way to get the attention of these people....* rather than have that happen, please comply with the new crediting rule. If you cannot remember where you got the photos from, just say they are not yours but are from Flickr, Photobucket, etc... if you know the exact credit, please supply it as a courtesy to the original photographer! Thank you.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

interesting development in australia


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I think these photos are great and i especialy love the pic of Q1 been struck by lightening.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Townsville beachfront:









































(own photos)


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406244&highlight=central+coast

Central Coast but the thread is about 8 months old.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice!


----------

